# Head Chef needed for start up in Pasadena, California area



## granola girl

Looking for a head chef who is feeling up for the challenge of executing my vision for my innovative cafe's business? This is a start up. I am needing to build out a space in Altadena, California. (Near the Pasadena, Rose Bowl) So it isn't ready yet. My concept is healthy, grab and go. snacks, small bites, mini meals, desserts (I owned a tiny bakery so desserts i understand) It will be the first of many franchises. Not your typical sandwich shop. classic comfort food, but also Ethnic flavors, fusion, It will be long hours, lots of standing, we are going into a food desert, but it will also be exciting, fun, innovative, creative, rewarding. This person must be organized, detail oriented, diligent, love people. And mechanical minded would be a plus. Compensation is open to options. Possible equity in the business. If this sounds interesting to you, we should talk.


----------



## Mischief

I'd love a chance to talk with you regarding the position. Please email me at [email protected].


----------

